# Attachments



## Bauer1954 (Jun 29, 2012)

I picked up my Allis Chalmers B-112 yesterday. Starts easy; runs great. Just need to get a couple belts so I can run the mower. Will be looking for attachments now - maybe a plow and tiller, snow blade. Anybody know of a front-end loader for sale? Also looking for a new set of rear tires with tractor tread. Couldn't see the size as the present tires are old and cracked on the outer surface. Any info will be appreciated. Thanks.

Bauer1954:hello:


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

http://www.tractordata.com/lawn-tractors/000/1/3/133-allis-chalmers-b-112.html


----------

